# Cachet Bold Font Numbers



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We are doing shirts for our local YMCA for their youth programs. If you have ever worked with the YMCA organization you know how they are about their fonts and lettering.
They want everything in cachet bold font, that not a problem on the transfers for the design. Our problem is they want cachet bold font numbers. Currently we are using numbers from transfer express and I don't want to go to heat press vinyl for their numbers.
Does anyone print plastisol numbers in cachet bold font? Or has anyone worked with the YMCA have a answer to this?

Thanks
Larry


----------

